# No Grain Diet?



## candlechick (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi There! I am brand new to this forum, but have been suffering from severe IBS for about 7 years. Over the past couple years, I have worked with a few Dr's, one of whom finally concluded that I suffer from IBS as a result of intestinal parasites (blastystosis hominis) and low digestive enzymes and beneficial bacteria (perhaps due to a few years of antibiotic treatments for acne in middle and high school and international traveling). I have tried numerous treatment to eliminate the parasites, although many Dr's believe that BH do not cause problems for people. i have also tried a variety of dietary changes, ranging from vegetarian to dairy-free to gluten-free.BH parasites are known to like feeding on grains, so lately my Dr has recommended a no-grain diet. I was on a strict low carb diet for a month and now am slowly adding in more carbs, but am reluctant to add in grains again. I wondered if anyone out there sticks to a no-grain diet permanently for similar issues as mine? If so, what have you found to be helpful? If others struggle with the same issues as me and have found other things to help, what are they? Thanks for any replies!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people stay on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet for extended periods of times and I think that limits most if not all grains.There are a few groups that specifically support people trying that approach http://www.scdiet.org/5community/email.html it may be worth checking those out. We get some people who go that route (whether it be SCD or the paleolithic diet) but you may find more people in the SCD forums than you will here.


----------



## candlechick (Aug 3, 2009)

Kathleen,Thanks for your response. I am familiar with the SCD, but I find it too strict to follow and find the same relief simply avoiding grains that I do with following such a strict diet. That is why I decided to post here. I appreciate your feedback, though!


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

The candida diet is also grain free. It has known to help regardless if you are dealing with Candida overgrowth or not. these sites have grain free recipes.http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/http://www.wholeapproach.com/


----------

